# on a mooch with my cattys



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

First guy laid victim to my gp03 topshot head shot









Then their was this big fella hanging out maybe 50 feet up so I reached in my catty bag for my scorpion bang on the money heart shot









Then I put my scorp away and picked up my trusty seal sniper found 2 tree rats in one tree ripping the tree to shreds no nuts or berries just eating leaves shot 1 in the ear and the 2 in the heart















Happy hunting ,setups will be posted in effective hunting setups.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a great haul!!! One nice thing about hunting with a slingshot is that it is very quiet. That means you can take one animal without alerting the whole countryside to your presence. Wish we had that concentration of greys here ... but they are all clustered in the urban areas, so no shooting allowed.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Dude. Love it. Thanks for posting. Would be so much fun to hunt with you.

Bag limit with a catty is awesome!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Wow that's a big day


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

squirrel squasher said:


> Wow that's a big day


 1 hour and a half's work


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh yeah meat in the pot...Great shooting my friend~AKAOldmiser


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Where do you carry all those slingshots and squirrels?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

August West said:


> Where do you carry all those slingshots and squirrels?


 I got a fanny pack with my catty supply extra band and tubes sets as well as at least 5 shooter plus my cargo pocket. I strap the fanny pack across my chest and over my shoulder. Squirrel legs are all tied together with paracord guts and slug over the shoulder.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Charles said:


> What a great haul!!! One nice thing about hunting with a slingshot is that it is very quiet. That means you can take one animal without alerting the whole countryside to your presence. Wish we had that concentration of greys here ... but they are all clustered in the urban areas, so no shooting allowed.Cheers ... Charles


 tubes are even more quiet than bands oh yeah silencer mode


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Good shooting and beautiful catties. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good shooting


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Tag said:


> Good shooting


Thanks buddy


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Your an amazing shot . How do you kill them with heart shots , Im only able to take squirrel with headshots , great haul by the way . - DKM


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

dankungmaster said:


> Your an amazing shot . How do you kill them with heart shots , Im only able to take squirrel with headshots , great haul by the way . - DKM


I get alot of speed from my 12x1 therabands pulled at 48 or sometimes 50 inches blows straight through them


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> Oh yeah meat in the pot...Great shooting my friend~AKAOldmiser


All in the oven


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> dankungmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Your an amazing shot . How do you kill them with heart shots , Im only able to take squirrel with headshots , great haul by the way . - DKM
> ...


Wow, your are one heck of a shot ! you must be getting lots of energy for sure ... What size and type (steel, lead) of ammo you using ?

Again, WOW.

wll


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good hunting !! The new shooter is doing is job allong with the others beauties!!


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Good hunt and fantastic shooting!!!


----------



## M.F (Jul 10, 2014)

nice shooting there bud!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

wll said:


> Oneproudmeximan said:
> 
> 
> > dankungmaster said:
> ...





M.F said:


> nice shooting there bud!


38 cal lead


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

slingshooterPT said:


> Good hunting !! The new shooter is doing is job allong with the others beauties!!


 dnt leave home without them literally


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

flippinfool said:


> Good hunt and fantastic shooting!!!


I glad you like them


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

M.F said:


> nice shooting there bud!


Pretty soon it'll be you


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> dankungmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Your an amazing shot . How do you kill them with heart shots , Im only able to take squirrel with headshots , great haul by the way . - DKM
> ...


What ammo ?


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

38 cal lead dankungmaster already mention...

Cheers!


----------



## YHY slinger (Aug 18, 2014)

What a big day! Congratulations. Love that costum scorpion!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

YHY slinger said:


> What a big day! Congratulations. Love that costum scorpion!


 Thank you cheers


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Oneproudmeximan,

Your accuracy is seriously incredible.

What is your most productive setup to date, please?

Many thanks,

THWACK!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

THWACK! said:


> Oneproudmeximan,
> 
> Your accuracy is seriously incredible.
> 
> ...


 it's really about having the best band measurements to suit the ammo your shooting and well the accuracy comes from practice a series of repetitions over and over being familiarized in your memories where it all just becomes second hand. a week can go by where I dnt shoot a shot but I carry my slingshot everywhere I go cause I believe well that my memory can retain my accuracy even if I dnt shoot a shot all week. That's just my 2 cents


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Oneproudmeximan,
> ...


Thanks.

Is the Seal Sniper with Therabands your most productive combo?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

THWACK! said:


> Oneproudmeximan said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


Yeah well every model I have is productive but yes the seal sniper is a very stable platform witch you can become very proficient with in little time


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Oneproudmeximan said:
> ...


Well then, based upon the recommendation of an apparent master slingshootist, it'll become my third catty from Bill Hays.

Many thanks,

Mike


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

THWACK! said:


> Oneproudmeximan said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


 What all models do you own


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> What all models do you own


I've the icey-looking Ice Ranger and a black polymer Ranger.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

THWACK! said:


> Oneproudmeximan said:
> 
> 
> > What all models do you own
> ...


Nice


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> Nice


Thanks. Expecting shortly a Dankung Cougar - it'll be my first Chinese-style.

BTW - Everyone likes the Ruger 10/22, wondering why you went with the Beretta Nano instead of the Ruger LCP .380?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

THWACK! said:


> Oneproudmeximan said:
> 
> 
> > Nice
> ...


y dad likes berreta he influenced the buy I liked it when I shot it and loved it when I found out it was striker fired do you have my instagram


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Oneproudmeximan said:
> ...


Negative on Instagram. LCP is great!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

THWACK! said:


> Oneproudmeximan said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


My cousin has the lcp and the lc9 I prefer my glock 26 over all


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Oneproudmeximan said:
> ...


Glock 19, S&W 626, Ruger 10/22, Ruger LCP, Henry lever action .22 : ).



Oneproudmeximan said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Oneproudmeximan said:
> ...


G19, S&W 686, Ruger 10/22 & LCP, Henry lever action : )

But, we're way off topic and NightKnight won't be happy for us to continue off topic.

I'll be in touch with you, probably via email - subject will be "SquirrelMeister", so you'll know it's from me, not spam from Nigeria.


----------



## Prototype.x (Jun 16, 2014)

Great job, one thing that makes sling hunting better is a small dog to fetch the game for you, I hunt with my Jackrussel Ashley.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Prototype.xgenisis.3 said:


> Great job, one thing that makes sling hunting better is a small dog to fetch the game for you, I hunt with my Jackrussel Ashley.


 Yeah I dnt really bring a dog they tend to spook the game before I can see it myself or maybe I'm just inexperienced at it lol


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Prototype.xgenisis.3 said:


> Great job, one thing that makes sling hunting better is a small dog to fetch the game for you, I hunt with my Jackrussel Ashley.


i got my boxer and my mixbred pitbull - great hunting dogs.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Oneproudmeximan said:
> ...


Glock rules!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> Oneproudmeximan said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


While i dont like glock, if i had to choose between the lcp,lc9 and 26 i would go with the 26...


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

....


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

August West said:


> ....


Lol


----------

